# Chosen of Nurgle COMMISSION



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey guys!
During the NEcron Attack on the Studio I started a more Chaotic Project. Praise to NURGLE! His Pestilence is growing in strength.

log: http://goo.gl/gT8CI




























Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Like a flock of decrepid crows. These are Great.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work man those look amazing!


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Update

Blog: http://goo.gl/aQY5c




























Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I always love seeing these professional projects you do! Keep going!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Grandfather Nurgle belches in approval


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

If any one is interested in how i sculpted those faces here is a tutorial for you guys.

http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/04/how-to-sculpt-nurgle-face-tutorial.html
























Btw I have a Facebook giveaway going on so if you want to get a free mini and support the den this is the way to do it.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91476768.71327.302958173094710&type=1&theater










Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

First Squad done. Plasma guys! Next are the Flamer maniacs. 

Blog: Nurgling out ~ DEN OF IMAGINATION Miniature Painting Service



















Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Very cool work! Just sitting here hitting refresh every so often in hopes to see another quick update


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

Can't wait to see more of this!


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

these look great. Are you going to be painting them?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats a great idea using the Raptor bodies. Simple and effect conversions, love it.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

And they got rotten even more. I must say I have done my self a lot of work on painting with those conversions. Theeeeeee detail on those models. WOW. Every one of them is soo original. Just pure awesomeness!

Blog: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/09/return-to-plague.html




























Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.

PS: Check out our YouTube Giveaway! ---->


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Looking good so far! If I had all the money in the world I'd have you make me a around 2,500 points worth of Night Lords!


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Looking good so far! If I had all the money in the world I'd have you make me a around 2,500 points worth of Night Lords!


have you seen our Night Lords Flicker gallery ? http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157635541048734/


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

That's why I said that! haha I loved the other Night Lords daemon prince you guys did, very nice!


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Finally How long has it been omg. But better late then never ^^. Papa Nurgle I hope I made you proud.

Blog: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/11/spread-plague.html





































Cheers,
Brovatar.


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

They look amazing, to put it mildly. I really like them.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Post 13, second picture, front model, the bone sword, where did that come from?


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Isn't that a Plaguesword from the Plague Bearer kit?


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

That is one cool set of nurgle Marines. papa nurgle would be proud


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Saintspirit said:


> Isn't that a Plaguesword from the Plague Bearer kit?


Yup

Second Squad to make it even more interesting.
I really like the flaming bits form the Possessed box that is representing the combie flamer.

Blog: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/11/flaming-plague.html





































Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Heh, they look kinda like Infested Terrans from Starcraft... I like it very much.


----------

